# Just Took 100 Steps Backwards...



## Cavi (Feb 17, 2007)

With trusting...I've been a member of another forum for several years now and in the past there have been several people on there that likes to shove my learning disability in my face...They call me stupid b/c I can't sit and carrying on a conversation using big words that I have no clue what they mean!...

Tonight, people that I thought had a little understanding for me, well I found out that I am the joke of the board...I give up...I just plain give up.......................................................................RIMH


----------



## foghlaim (Feb 17, 2007)

You could give up on that insensitive board... i would for sure,  i'm sorry to hear that those you thought were understanding turned out to be and could be so mean.   Buttry not to let it affect everything you have achieved up to now.    I don't think you took a 100 steps backward... I think you actually jumped forward.. away from a forum that wasn't good for you. 
 I myself have often come across big or technical or medical words that i've never heard\seen before!!! never mind try to understand them,, try pronouncing some of them lol   Anyway i've learned  that  here, i can ask (and I have done) what they mean and won't be ridiculed in any way shape or form.  I have always gotten explanations or meanings or whatever i needed when asking about words or phrases that i've come across. 

This forum as i'm sure you have found out by now is a lot more caring of it's members.  

((hugs))


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 17, 2007)

Absolutely, RIMH. You're not a joke here and nobody here is laughing at or mocking you.


----------



## Halo (Feb 17, 2007)

I agree with what Foghlaim said in that maybe you have not moved backward but forward in that you are moving away from the old forum and realizing that it is not a place to gain real support from people that truly care about you.  

I also agree with what David said in that you are definitely not a joke around here and nobody is laughing at you, nor is anybody else a joke or being laughed at on here.

Take care
:hug:


----------



## ThatLady (Feb 17, 2007)

Good gosh, RIMH! You write and communicate very well. Sometimes, you're almost poetic in the way you express yourself. I can tell you, for sure, that I see no evidence in your posts that would lead me to believe you have a learning disorder. That's the plain truth.

If people on the other forum are making things difficult for you, just leave them behind. You don't need that kind of influence in your life. None of us do.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

RIMH:  I really look forward to your posts.  I would drop that other forum like a hot potato.  No need to be around people who are not supportive.  

In fact, to everyone else's point here, you are taking huge steps forward to get away from those folks.

:hug: 

TG


----------



## sister-ray (Feb 18, 2007)

RIMH,

everyone else has said what i was going to say, I would just forget that other forum  theres no point being with people who make fun of you, they are not worth your time and energy, stay here where people really do care about each other:hug: :hug:


----------



## Into The Light (Feb 18, 2007)

to me, what is important in life is understanding and compassion. which words are used don't matter, as long as you get your point across. those people have their priorities wrong. i find it quite sad actually, that they focus on something so trivial. they use putting others down to make themselves feel better. they're the ones with the problem, not you, rimh. i know it hurts, i'd be hurt too. leave them behind. they're not worth your time. :hug:


----------



## Tampa11 (Feb 18, 2007)

It is not rocket science, people that criticize in a non constructive way, are only masking their own fears. With that said, in order to keep our own serenity and do the right thing, we must forgive the sinner not the sin.


----------



## braveheart (Feb 18, 2007)

As someone else who's been hurt by someone online, I can really empathise. And echo what the other's say.


----------



## Cavi (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks for the support...At this point I don't know what else to say......RIMH


----------



## Halo (Feb 18, 2007)

RIMH,



> Thanks for the support



That's all you need to say and we know that you mean it 

Take care
:hug:


----------



## Cat Dancer (Feb 18, 2007)

I can relate some. You are better off without people like that I think.

Just hang around with us. This is a good, safe place full of caring people. 

You don't deserve to be put down and hurt like that. :hug:


----------

